

Why people in startups can be insufferable - nickzarzycki
http://wrst.ca/insufferable/

======
minimaxir
You're double-dipping with your HN submissions.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=WORST](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=WORST)

